# I cant aquascape



## mcmasteri (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey everyone

I cant aquascape  like alot of people im amazed by Takashi amano's aquascapes . I would love to have a tank that is aquascaped just like one of his BUT i dont know where to start after i have added my substrate . Do i start by puting the plants in first or do i start with stones,rock,wood first . Then once i have done that i get stuck !!!!!  

Does anyone have any advice or any links they can give me???

Thanks Mcmasteri


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Try to have some idea in your mind of at least the general shape of what it is you would like to accomplish. Typically you place your substrate in first, followed by your hardscape (rocks, wood etc) and then start planting.

Look through the aga contest pages for wonderful images and to get ideas. Basic principles for 'scaping can be seen here and here. Keeping in mind you want to maintain height in the rear and lowness in the front, so to speak. And remember, it's not a static thing, it will continually be changing as your tastes change and your skills develop. But above all, have fun with it!

HTH.


----------



## mcmasteri (Jun 4, 2006)

Yeah iv looked through the AGA cotenst so meny times i could tell what order you see the tank is lol.

AS for the golden ratio i dont have a cle i just gont under stand it lol ,

thanks for all your help though, i have a picture in my minf on how id like the tank to look but its getting it that way thts the hard part 

these are a few tanks that i woud like to replacate in some way or form .

http://www.adana-th.com/limagegal/page/tank7.htm

http://www.adana-th.com/limagegal/page/tank9.htm

just to show you 2

but thts just a dream out:

thanks again


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Don't give up the ship! Start by learning how to grow plants first. Once you've done that, then start working on your scaping. You'll be surprised, once you have plants in your tank(s) that are growing healthily free of algae, how ideas will start to pop into your head. Go by what looks good to you. 

I'll never win any awards at any competition, but take great pride in my tanks, and I love it when folks come over to the house and I see them wide-eyed looking at the tanks and saying how nice they look.  As I said, have fun with it.


----------



## mcmasteri (Jun 4, 2006)

yeah thats what iv done iv been growing plants for about 1yr and now id like to aquascape if that makes any sence?


----------



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm new to aquascaping also. What I've been trying to do is learn as much as I can, especially about the growing habbits/charectoristics of some of the plants I'm interested in. I think knowing how the plants are going to look once they have grown in is the biggest part of planning a great layout.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

This is a good step by step guide as well: http://www.vectrapoint.com/main/manual/bms1.html


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

The one thing that I have found that holds the key is the hardscape. A landscapeing or concrete works place might have some rip rap rock you might be able to get a 5 gallon bucket of for a dollar or two.

Rock is easyer to get workable peices than wood in my experience. Then use a peice of cardboard the size of your tank and play with the rocks or just play around with them in the substrate in your tank. At some point you may find an arrangement that leads you to a layout of plants.

Don't be afraid of large rocks, if your rocks are too small they will disapear under the plants. 

and finally, 

If at first you cannot fricassee, fry, fry a hen.


----------



## smr (Mar 17, 2006)

McMasteri, Welcome to COTF (Club Of The Frustrated).

I have been keeping plants and aquariums for six years now and I cant aquascape either. So what. At least I am having fun. I don't know anything about the 'golden ratio' either.

If you see a good aquascape just copy it. If you can't get the plants listed or shown, get something that looks similar. Initially you may not even like your work, but that only means you want to improve, and on the way you will ultimately start to enjoy some of your own stuff.

Regards and good luck

SMR
'As long as you are green you are growing; As soon as you become ripe you start rotting' _by I Can't Remember_


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I think it would be best to think very simple. As mentioned using 3 pieces of rocks and copying a simple layout are better ways to start. Start with only few plant species that you have experience with. There are very easy layouts in the Inexpensive Aquarium Contest and IALC Beginner category. When you view them, they will insert some self esteem to initiate your own. When you have a trial please share it with us.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

I in fact am not an aquascaper, just throw in everything I find and my tank is always like a jungle (btw I like it that way). But for creating an aquascape you should first decide if you want any hardscape. İt would be easier to place them in the beginning while there is no plants, because later it realy causes to much work. After that place as much plants as possible regardless of a specific design and work for maintaining an healthy and lush growth. After you achieve this prun, trim, take out or replace any plants that doesn't please you after this growth. Because many of the plants will change and never will give you the same viewing pleasure in time like when you first planted them(echin's, apon's, lotus....). Also this is the most fun part of planted tanks imo. After following this procedure at the end you will end up with something you like, whatever other people think, this will be your own satisfying scape.


----------



## mcmasteri (Jun 4, 2006)

yeah that you everyone for your help iv got a picture in my head and on the computer as to what i want it to look like 
#

thanks everyone


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

Don't feel bad!
I might be a good portrait artist, but some of these guys on this forum have tanks that make mine look like a total junkyard. The thing that keeps me going is that I keep thinking that someday....


----------



## Wishful (Jun 8, 2006)

In reading thru the stories behind great 'scaped tanks, it seems alot of the best artists get their inspiration from land-based nature. A grassy meadow, a rainforest, a hedgerow etc. As such, it would make sense to me to train your eye by looking at great landscape photography and gardens. It's hard to seperate your thoughts from your knowledge of the plants involved and that can interefere with a free design process.
If you're looking thru aquatic plant lists, you'll start thinking about care requirements, growth habits etc. If you're looking at a picture of a terrestial forest, you'll be better able to think abstractly about how a dark green looks against a yellow-green, or how different forms play off of each other, how paths lead the eye etc. 

Alternatively, I suppose you could pick a specific aquatic plant you want to use, then search thru landscaping/nature books to find something with the same "feel" and use that inspiration to build the rest of your design. A light red plant with an open growth pattern, for instance might resonate with an image of a redbud tree blooming in an otherwise nearly bare spring forest. 
That could be the start of a phenomenal design that captures the same feeling.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Lots of people do get their inspiration from nature. My best advice is to try to keep things simple. Start simple, let plants grow in by themselves, and let nature take its course. Soon enough you'll have a lush, full, and self aquascaped tank. Lots of those Amano tanks took months and months of letting things grow in.

-John N.


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

I think aquascaping also depends on the size of one's tank(s). Bigger tanks can take bigger plants/plants with larger leaves (like aponogetons, swords) and still looks gr8. Vice-versa with smaller tanks. I've never been very happy with how my 10.5G tank looked till I did some "research" and used some of the plants Takashi Amano used for his showcase small tanks and, finally... things got better ;-)


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi,

Judging from the pics you posted, you like ferns and mosses and wood based scapes. These are not hard if you already know how to grow them.

if you analyze it, the wood create shaded areas for fish to swim in and out.
It's a bit like designing a space for fish. if you only think about the plants then you may end up with a plant holding tank. [i've done that!]
Terracing/layering/cave or shade making/mountain making. take your pick.

Last but not least...trial and error buddy. We've been there, still do. Nothing is final till the camera snaps! [i used to think i was good at it but learning everyday]

regards

stan


----------



## mcmasteri (Jun 4, 2006)

yh thank you everyone for your help 


i should be starting a thead the begining of next month 

Thanks again

Mcmasteri


----------

